# Catching the Debris



## remodelandpaint

HI All,

I posted this in Green Painting too...

I'm in WI. I'm having major issues collecting paint chips on jobsites. Clean up is terrible, they get everywhere! In bushes, in the grass, all over the driveways, walkways, etc. I can't just leaving these laying around!!

Any advice? Any ideas? How are we dealing with this issue? Seems like such a waste of time to vacuum, sweeping hardly does it, raking hardly does it. 

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Paradigmzz

landscape fabric, tarps, plastic. Sounds like less of an issue with clean up, more of an issue with prep. IMO


----------



## johnpaint

There is really no easy way if all homes were the same maybe,but all the plants make the big difference.The older the home the longer the plants have had to over grow and what not.Vacuum is your best friend I guess.With that being said a 10 dollar an hour guy for a couple hours can really help.


----------



## Lambrecht

I get a bunch of children together and tell them that they are free pieces if candy! Works awesome on lead jobs!


----------



## Fictitious Character

Lambrecht said:


> I get a bunch of children together and tell them that they are free pieces if candy! Works awesome on lead jobs!


There you go, free enterprise at work.


----------



## aaron61

If you are concerned about it then you need to plan ahead for the extra time & cost.Plastic over the bushes,lanscaping cloth on the ground under them. I even had a lawn maintainance company come out with one of those lawn vacs before.It was the best $50 I ever spent but you will never get it all.
Make sure you do a pre inspection so your not there all week pickin up decades of chips!


----------



## johnpaint

aaron61 said:


> If you are concerned about it then you need to plan ahead for the extra time & cost.Plastic over the bushes,lanscaping cloth on the ground under them. I even had a lawn maintainance company comeout with one of those lawn vacs before.It was the bast $50 I ever spent but you will never get it all.
> Make sure you do a pre inspection so your not there all week pickin up decades of chips!


That is really a good idea. I find myself always getting cards from these guy's, I should try that sometime. Thanks A


----------



## Sully

Something I haven't tried yet but have been thinking is window screen. It comes in long rolls and it should catch most of the crap and not trash the plants too bad... You're always gonna have something laying on the ground after so I think it's best to be upfront about it and tell the HO it's going to happen but you will do your best to reduce it.


----------



## Mod Paint Works

Vaccuum is what I turn to. Not the easiest and definitely pick up a lot of dirt, leaves, etc. Fabric if it's extreme peeling/failing.


----------



## chrisn

Sully said:


> Something I haven't tried yet but have been thinking is window screen. It comes in long rolls and it should catch most of the crap and not trash the plants too bad... You're always gonna have something laying on the ground after so I think it's best to be upfront about it and tell the HO it's going to happen but you will do your best to reduce it.


 
Have you priced window screen??:blink::blink:


----------



## BreatheEasyHP

chrisn said:


> Have you priced window screen??:blink::blink:


Window screen? It can't be more expensive than picking up paint chips...

Haven't tried it though. I'll keep it in mind. I don't think there's a best way to catch chips. I've done it a number of ways, but mostly it seems it's best to look at each job and spend 5 minutes thinking of the best way to prevent it (I like to think by talking it over with my employee) and executing the idea. 

I've only had one job where paint chips were a major problem and it cost so much of my time and in labor. Not going to happen again!


----------



## Mike's QP

Ive been trying to find window screen material that I could get in big sheets like drop cloths... no luck yet


----------



## Sustainable in OR.

http://obcnw.com/nico-knitfabric.aspx

Check out the 40% Nico-net shade cloth at the above web address. 

I had these folks in the past custom cut, bind, & sew (with custom placement of grouments) along edges of a 16X24' section recently. (around $50)

I use this as my smaller catch filter for non-lead bearing paint chips. (Do have same in a 20X60' also).

Water passes easily through fabric catching chips. Water will not pool or need long wait time for drainage. 

I remove to larger area to unfold when done, allowing Poly fabric to dry out. Shake to center and vacuum up or sweep into dust pan. Won't rot, drys quickly, reasonable price, reusable, can tie up or stake out with groments.


----------



## bikerboy

Am surprised nobody has brought up the more obvious. 

What are you doing to collect them at the point of prep?

Do you hook your sanders to shop vacs?

How about using these? Chip Buddie

These won't catch everything, but they will reduce what get on the ground.


----------



## bikerboy

Here's a video;


http://www.dustlesstechnologies.com/videos/paint.html


----------



## TJ Paint

I tell the customer I'll take off $50 if they want to do the cleanup themselves

If they have fresh soil for flowers and stuff, sometimes I'll just buy some dirt in bags from a greenhouse and dump it over the small chips I can't pick up. Shop vac on pavement works. 

There's no easy way out.


----------



## Martinez

remodelandpaint said:


> HI All,
> 
> I posted this in Green Painting too...
> 
> I'm in WI. I'm having major issues collecting paint chips on jobsites. Clean up is terrible, they get everywhere! In bushes, in the grass, all over the driveways, walkways, etc. I can't just leaving these laying around!!
> 
> Any advice? Any ideas? How are we dealing with this issue? Seems like such a waste of time to vacuum, sweeping hardly does it, raking hardly does it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


 Buy plastic and put it over the area you are going to be working in. Also their are other type of wall sprayers that you can use to prevent this from spraying all over the place. Invest on the right tools for the job!


----------



## JoseyWales

All you can do is get some tarps and fasten them down with spikes into the soil or grass...Let it dry and carefully pick up the tarp without spilling the paint chips...You can drape trees and shrubs but it is a waste of time because the chips will fall off as you remove the tarps so why do it?

You could also try using a shop vac and replacing the lost soil...


----------



## Bambampoop

remodelandpaint said:


> HI All,
> 
> I posted this in Green Painting too...
> 
> I'm in WI. I'm having major issues collecting paint chips on jobsites. Clean up is terrible, they get everywhere! In bushes, in the grass, all over the driveways, walkways, etc. I can't just leaving these laying around!!
> 
> Any advice? Any ideas? How are we dealing with this issue? Seems like such a waste of time to vacuum, sweeping hardly does it, raking hardly does it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike



I have never had any luck except with rakes and brooms and blowers after everything was off. Tarps are totally a waste of time, and the RRP requirements are for the criminally insane. If a house has lead paint on the exterior, don't do the job. You can't get the extra money from the customer to do it right.


----------

